# الكتب والمخطوطات > مجلس المخطوطات >  مخطوط أوصاف المصطفى ...

## يحيى النجدي

أوصاف المصطفى  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  - لعثمان بن عمر بندقجي من لديه معلومة عن هذا المخطوط ، فل يتفضل بها علينا مشكورا .

----------


## يحيى النجدي

هذه ايضا مجموعة من المخطوطات كلها في السيرة ، ياليت أحد الأخوة يخبرنا عنها ، سواء من ناحية كونها محققة أم لا ؟ كذلك أين توجد ؛


*١- بر والدي خير الورى  لمحمود بن محمد الشيخاني*
*٢- بذل القوة في حوادث سني النبوة للسندي*
*٣- بغية الاريب رشف رضاب الحبيب في شرح انموذج اللبيب - للنقشبندي*
*٤- بلوغ المرام من سيرة ابن هشام لابن حجة الحموي*
*٥- كتاب بهجة السامعين والناظرين بمولد سيد الاولين والاخرين للغيطي*
*٦- بهجة المحافل وبغية الاماثل في الشيم والاخلاق والشمائل في سيرة سيد   الاواخر والاوائل للعامري*
*٧- التحفة السنية في الكلام على مولد خير البرية للامير*
*٨- التحفة الشريفة والطرفة المنيفة للجواني*
*٩- تذكرة المحبين في أسماء سيد المرسلين للرصاع


لكم منا الدعاء بالتوفيق والسداد ،،،*

----------


## يحيى النجدي

إلى الأخوة الأعزاء ، من لديه نسخة من ؛
 الفهرس الشامل للتراث العربي الإسلامي المخطوط - السيرة والمدائح النبوية - ، 
هل باستطاعته رفعها للإستفادة منها ؛ أتمنى لكم التوفيق والسداد.

----------


## يحيى النجدي

هذه مجموعة ثانية من المخطوطات في السيرة ، أتمنى ممن لديه معلومات عنها أن يفيدنا بها؛


1- تنزيه المصطفى المختار عما لم يثبت من الآثار لابن العجمي
 2- توثيق عرى الايمان في تفضيل حبيب الرحمن لابن البارزي
 3- توشيح التقويم في حلية الرسول الكريم لوحدي رومي
 4- الثغور الباسمة في مناقب السيدة فاطمة للسيوطي
 5- الثمرة البهية في أسماء الصحابة البدرية للحفني
6- جمعالوسائلفيشرحالشمائلللقاري
7- جامع المعجزات للرهاوي
 8- الجواهر والدرر من سيرة سيد البشر و أصحابه العترة الغرر للمهدي لدين الله
 9- حاشية على الشمائل النبوية لعبدالله بن عروة الهروي 


*​ولكم منا الدعاء،،،*

----------


## يحيى النجدي

هذه مجموعة ثالثة في السيرة ،
*١ـ حاشية الدردير على قصة الاسراء والمعراج الصغرى الغيطي* *٢ـ حاشية على المواهب اللدنية للشبراملسي* *٣ـ حاشية على المواهب اللدنية للشوبري* *٤ـ حلل الاصطفاء بشيم المصطفى للجوهري**٥ـ حلية شريفة للحلبي* *٦ـ خلاصة الاخبار في احوال النبي المختار للاسكداري* *٧ـ خلاصة الاثر في سيرة سيد البشر البطحيشي* *٨ـ الدرة المضية في السيرة النبوية الجماعيلي

اتمنى ممن لديه أدنى معلومة أن لا يبخل بها علينا ، فهذه المجموعة الثالثة ولا يوجد أي تفاعل !!


أسأل الله لكم المعونة والإخلاص في العمل ،،،*

----------


## يحيى النجدي

هذه المجموعة الرابعة من المخطوطات في السيرة ؛ أتمنى ممن لديه معلومات عنها أن يفيدنا فيما إذا كانت مطبوعة أم لا :


1ـ ربيع القلوب في مولد المحبوب الأحمد أبادي
 2ـ الذرية الطاهرة النبوية للدولابي
3ـ رد العقول الطائشة الى معرفة ما اختصت به خديجة وعائشة للشلذلي
4ـ رسالة السرور والفرح في والدي الرسول للمرعشي
 5ـ رسالة في افضلية نبينا محمد على سائر الانبياء لابن كمال باشا
6ـ رسالة في تحقيق المعجزة للنبي لابن كمال باشا
7ـ السراج الوهاج في حقائق المعراج النعماني
8ـ رفع الخصائص عن طلاب الخصائص لابن علان
 9ـ زبدة الشمائل وعمدة الوسائل القاري
10ـ سر المدد والشهود في مدح النبي المحمود للمجذوب
 11ـ السيرة السرية في مناقب خير البرية لمغلطاي 
12ـ سيف النصر بالسادة الكرام أهل بدر للنوسي
13ـ سيرة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لكعب الأحبار
أتمنى أن تجودوا بما تعرفون منها،،،

----------


## يحيى النجدي

هذه المجموعة الخامسة من المخطوطات في السيرة ، 




١- الطراز البديع في امتداح الشفيع للعرضي٢- شجرة النسب النبوي الشريف السيفي ٣- شرح الشمائل الاسفراييني٤- شرح الصدر بغزوة بدر للشبراوي ٥- العرين لأسماء الصحابة البدريين البرزنجي ٦- العقد الثمين في مناقب السيدة عائشة أم المؤمنين للجفري ٧- عيون الحكايات في سيرة سيد البريات لابن الجوزي ٨- فتح الرؤوف المجيب بشرح أنموذج اللبيب في خصائص الحبيب للمناوي ٩- الفتح والبشرى في مناقب الزهراء للجفري

ولكم منا ، الدعاء بالتوفيق والفوز بالدنيا والآخره،،

----------


## ابوالبركات السندي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:
أخي الكريم ، كتاب : بذل القوة في حوادث سني النبوة لمؤلفه محمد هاشم بن عبد الغفور السندي المتوفى 1174 ه أحققه انا في معهد البحوث والدراسات العربية على ست نسخ خطية في قسم تحقيق التراث 
وهو رسالة ماجستير ، وقريبا يتم المناقشة . 
و كتاب : الثغور الباسمة : طبع وحقق قريبا  حققه الدكتور عبد الحكيم الانيس وطبع من دائرة العمل الخيري والشئون الاسلامية بدبي ، وموجود على الموقع الخاص بالدائرة .
شكرا 
لو اردت المراسلة .
hnalazhari@yahoo.com

----------


## ابوالبركات السندي

معهد البحوث والدراسات العربية قسم تحقيق التراث بالقاهرة

----------


## محمديزيد

*السلام عليكم*
*أحتاج كتاب* "*بذل القوة في حوادث سني النبوة" فمن استطاع أن يرسله إليَّ مشكوراً مأجورا فليفعل جزاه الله خيراً. 

*

----------

